
Unimog – Cloudflare’s edge load balancer - sauercloud
https://blog.cloudflare.com/unimog-cloudflares-edge-load-balancer/?a
======
tiffanyh
Really interesting article.

Comment though ... I'm surprised Cloudflare isn't concerned about being sued
over using the name "Unimog" and having the load balancer icon be a Truck,
given that Unimog is an actual company who manufacturers trucks.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unimog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unimog)

~~~
conchy
That was also my first reaction when I saw their choice of name for this.
Daimler-Benz owns Unimog, I'm sure they have plenty of lawyers hanging around
ready to defend their intellectual property.

~~~
eqvinox
> That was also my first reaction when I saw their choice of name for this.

Same here, my first thought was "lawsuit in 3... 2... 1..."

------
nihilanth
Good article. But talks far more of how it works and far less about why
existing alternatives were not good enough.

